# Wanted--- western flyer tank



## STOUT (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking for almost any condition tank similar to the bicycles posted... Anyone sitting on one?


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 9, 2015)

Same as a Monark Rocket tank, neither one comes up very often....


----------



## STOUT (Feb 9, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> Same as a Monark Rocket tank, neither one comes up very often....




Of course they dont.. lol I knew this bike wasn't very desirable but now Im inclined to really find it! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Feb 9, 2015)

How similar does it need to be?

I have this WF tank bike.


----------



## MONARKofSoCal (Feb 10, 2015)

Are you looking for tank only 
what about frame with tank 
I have a frame and tank in that style that i will considering selling


----------



## STOUT (Feb 11, 2015)

I have the literally everything but the tank, just picked up the rack.. here is what I have


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 11, 2015)

That's a huffy frame, not the Monark style..take's a different tank  (picture is a '57)


----------



## STOUT (Feb 11, 2015)

Aww thank you! Will that make it any easier to find a suitable tank? Also with out sounding like a complete idiot, how can you tell the difference


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 11, 2015)

I think this tank comes along even less than the Monark based one, the Monark has a single frame tube not double (behind the seat post) this is a dead giveaway, the rear dropout (where the wheel bolts to) is very different, chainguard is different as well as other things in the frame shape................

I think 37Fleetwood is very schooled on Huffman/Huffy.


----------



## STOUT (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks! This was a total cheap cheap grab i planned on doing nothing with but you know how it goes, the longer it sits there the more curious you are about finding parts for it. I actually only bought it because the headlight works and has originals papers. I have never had a huffman so all of this is new to me but I appreciate the help and direction!


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 11, 2015)

here is one nice and straight with trim piece $275 shipped
you can e-mail direct if you want


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 11, 2015)

here is the inside


----------

